# what trans and brake fluids?



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

finishing my full tune up on sunday and im just looking for the best reasonably priced fluids to use in my jetta. 2.5L manual with sri and tune.

i was planning on red line mt90 trans fluid and superblue brake fluid. oem coolant and mobil 1 full syn oil.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

same here. i got some oem brake fluid, lubro moly for the engine,and getting syncromesh for the tranny


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I know a lot of people that are very happy with super blue and the motul one that i don't remember what it is called.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

KyleCrish said:


> finishing my full tune up on sunday and im just looking for the best reasonably priced fluids to use in my jetta. 2.5L manual with sri and tune.
> 
> i was planning on red line mt90 trans fluid and superblue brake fluid. oem coolant and mobil 1 full syn oil.


to keep it on the thread:

oil: Lubro moly 5w 40
brakes: dot 4
tranny: synchromesh
coolant: Pentosin (oem)


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

GM syncromesh is a great trans fluid for our cars!


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

Do I just ask for synchromesh at a Chevy dealership or something?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

you'd need a part number: 12345349


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

KyleCrish said:


> Do I just ask for synchromesh at a Chevy dealership or something?


All u need to do is ask for the gm syncromesh... well that's all that I did haha.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

anyone know where i can find how much i need for coolant, brake fluid, and transmission fluid?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pretty sure that the owner's manual has it


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

Not the trans fluid. I was told 2 quarts, but for all you can ask the local dealer, either drive up or call. They were happy to help me at parts.


----------



## KyleCrish (Mar 22, 2006)

Anile_eight said:


> Not the trans fluid. I was told 2 quarts, but for all you can ask the local dealer, either drive up or call. They were happy to help me at parts.


yeah i was gonna ask there if i didnt get an answer here. i need to grab coolant anyway.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

for the tranny is 2.3L


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Your better off with oem fluids. Sure people claim they like super blue, but its lifespan is half of the oem brake fluid. Oem should be changed every 2 years, Super blue every year. If your racing super blue is great because youll be changing and bleeding very often.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Oil- Amsoil euro
Brake-motul rbf-600
Transmission- syncromesh
Coolant- OEM

I bleed my brakes on average every 6 to 9 months


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Redline now makes 3 manual trans lubes. MT-90 MTL85 and MTL 80.

I recommend against a 90 weight, as newer VW MTL is VERY thin, 6cSt like a ATF, not 15cSt like a Gear 90 weight gear oil.

So, I went thicker, to the 85 range about 10cSt because I have some mods and like the smoothness. Going up in visc is one TSB fix for a loud 6sp trans. 

pm me if you want any infos.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Pennzoil and GM syncromesh is fine, a midweight GL-4 intended to replace 10w-30 motor oil speced for some older trannies, like Saab.

Good ATF is ideal for guys who live in supercold. Climate and power levels are the main factors for visc.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

For brakes, I like DOT3, it lasts longer. 

I don't change fluid unless it's a time for pads too.


----------

